# Better Way Late Than Never: Video



## easforauburn17 (Oct 30, 2011)

Video compilation from MBGFC Memorial Day Tournament aboard Pool Shark. We thought it was pretty cool.

(long time lurker, first time poster by the way.)


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Dang, leave some fish for the rest of us! You guys killed it. Great vid!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Sweet video.


----------



## BlueHeron35 (May 8, 2008)

Great video. Where did y'all fish? What kind of boat?


----------



## easforauburn17 (Oct 30, 2011)

Delete


----------



## easforauburn17 (Oct 30, 2011)

The boat is a 40' Cabo fly bridge. We fished mostly in the double nipple area and some a bit north around the steps.


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Hell of a day and first post. Glad to see somebody getting it done.
WAR EAGLE


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

super nice ride, supernice viedo, great day fishing!!


----------



## Outa Line II (Nov 19, 2007)

Great job guys! Logan has always been my hero.


----------



## easforauburn17 (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments guys!

Outa Line: I'm sure he'd be excited to hear that haha


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice video!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Cool video!! Nice boat & good job on the fish! Thanks for taking the time to post! I love the MBGFC events!! Fun Fun!

Robert


----------



## surffisher (Apr 19, 2010)

Now that's how you post a first post!! Nicely done fellas. Sweet sled too


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great video!!!!


----------

